# May 16/17 Overnight trip



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see everyone is out fishing and having a grand time. With so many post, I have been just a reader and thanks everyone for the great reports. I have also been fishing so much lately that I really have been so tired that I fall asleep 5 minutes into reading some reports. I had a couple hours off this morning and wanted to post my first overnight trip this year. Plan was to leave Destin and troll and bottom fish during the day and swordfish that night. Well, did I mention that I have been tired lately. Swordfishing never happened. We all went to bed after a long day of pulling lures. We then trolled awhile at daylight toward 2 bottom spots. Made a couple of stops for bottom fish and then came home. That was a long two days of fishing in a nut shell. Trip went great other than my usual screw ups that I will just keep to myself for now. Hey we all screw up. Its part of the fun. Great boat and great friends. Thank you GOD for another blessed trip. Everyone be safe and check your fluid levels often. :001_huh: Good luck and tight lines. Sorry so few pics, waiting on some more.
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a fine beatdown there Capt! Good report


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Is that first one a warsaw? Second is scamposaurous


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Shut Up! 4 mahi mahi, 10 yellowfin, and monster grouper, and scamp oh my. Great catch where did the tuna come from...


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, we were very blessed with our catch. Thats a snowy grouper. We did want to catch a warsaw but ran out of time. Maybe next time. The biggest Mahi was 37 lbs and some change and yellowfins were 83 and 81 lbs. The scamps was like 15 or 16 lbs I think but not sure on that one.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

SICK snowy!! And of course, the scamp, tunas, and fins are all great also!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Job! That's an awesome scamp!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see why you were so tired. Those are some good looking fish there.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Awesome Report Capt. :yes:And yes God indeed blessed your trip, :yes:glad to hear the opps was just that opps and no major issues, you made it back with plenty of fish and that is truly a BLESSING :yes::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice catch there delynn. Great assortment of fish for the table. That scamp is a stud and those mahi are biggest I've seen this year. isaac


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Man that's a good catch of fish! I would love to get in on a overnight trip myself..


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Unbelievable day! Nice job

Straycat


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad to see your post! Looks like your crew got a real workout.
My forearms hurt looking at the pictures.
Killer as always.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome trip . that's a fine grade of fish any day!!!!!


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude, you are not human. I didn't know they even made scamp that big. Capt, ya gotta tell us, did u go to the rigs?


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

*Tim Gibbs*

Awesome job as usual! That snowy is a monster and would love a limit of scamps that size..HINT


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks again capt. Couldn't have asked for a better trip or a better crew. It's trips like this that make you keep wanting to go back. I had a great time. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting cap.t. Great fish


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*trip*

WoW, great catch. Grazt!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Just another average day for Capt. Delynn........ Wow!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely amazing. It's mind blowing how Capt. Delynn produces this type of quality trip after trip. There is no one better on the coast as far as I'm concerned


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey captain! Im going to try my luck pulling some lures tomorrow for some yellowfin, dolphin, and some wahoo. Hopefully i can find atleast one of them. Hope all is well back home keep up the reports i enjoy reading them


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Wow captain that is one awesome report.... congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

